
Show HN: Quicksy – Jabber with phone number verification and contact discovery - inputmice
https://quicksy.im
======
ge0rg
This looks like a nice way to get your non technical friends onto the
federated network, and shows that xmpp really isn't behind centralized silo
messengers in functionality and usability.

~~~
stephenr
Most siloed messengers _are_ XMPP.

~~~
ge0rg
Some siloed messengers offer some subset of XMPP connectivity.

However, we need to differentiate multiple aspects here:

\- _does the messenger allow users to use an XMPP client?_ This was possible
on Facebook messenger for a while but was discontinued.

\- _does the messenger allow users to talk to XMPP users on other servers?_
This used to be possible with GTalk, but only if you didn't install Hangouts
and only if the other server allowed unencrypted communication (which they
typically don't since at least 2013). It's possible with Cisco and was
possible with Lync/Skype for Business, but only after convincing your domain
admin to whitelist the remote server.

\- _is it using XMPP under the hood?_ WhatsApp used to, before they mutilated
the protocol.
[https://xmpp.org/uses/gaming.html](https://xmpp.org/uses/gaming.html) lists
some online gaming platforms that are technically XMPP, but it doesn't really
matter for the users.

Quicksy answers to all these questions with a clear "yes", giving its users
(and their friends!) more choices than any other phone number based IM system.

~~~
stephenr
I don't disagree with anything you've said, maybe my point wasn't clear
though.

The post I replied to said:

> shows that xmpp really isn't behind centralized silo messengers in
> functionality and usability.

The siloed systems using non-federated XMPP (possibly with some private
extensions) shows that it's technically very capable.

------
pmlnr
Why is there a 4.99EUR fee to get an external jabber id listed?

~~~
joshstrange
> We charge a small fee to enter your Jabber ID and phone number into our
> directory. This cross financing allows us to make Quicksy completely free
> for its users.

------
simlevesque
How is it different from JMP.chat ?

~~~
ge0rg
JMP.chat gives you a new phone number that you use via XMPP, with Quicksy you
use your phone number to automatically discover other users on the (federated)
xmpp network.

------
lostmsu
Not having end to end encryption is sad.

~~~
inputmice
But it has. It is enabled by default

